# Leaky Sunroof and Freezing Bluetooth.



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You have come to the right place to express your concerns , I am on Vacation today , But you will soon recieve plenty of options to lead you with a good course of action .

And since this is your First Post .

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with all of that Wetness .


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Brian.

Who do you think is the best service dept around. I see your from the chicago area as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jason,

First of all welcome to Cruze Talk. I am very sorry about these issues that you are experiencing. My name is Jackie and I am the Chevrolet rep on the forum. If you would like I can create a Service Request for you and stick with you until we can get these issues resolved. If you are interested please send me your name, VIN, current mileage and the dealership you have been working with. You can also email me if you prefer. My email is [email protected] (attn:Jackie) Let me know how I can help you. You have a really nice looking Cruze by the way.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

manual? there are a few threads about the surging. mine is a manual and it was surging but i filled up with premium second tank and it doesnt surge at all. but the book says 87 or higher is fine.

welcome also!


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

2013 Ltz Automatic. Ive tried 87, 89 and its all The same.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jasonc5 said:


> Thanks Brian.
> 
> Who do you think is the best service dept around. I see your from the chicago area as well.


Castle chevy on Rt 38 in Villa Park . Roosevelt Rd and Rt. 83 just south of me ,
I am in Elmhurst .

If you need to follow up on any issues please inquire with Jackie or any of the customer care assistants


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jackie, I sent you a pm


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I get surging as well its pretty much random.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jasonc5?

I'm guessing you are going to the Chev dealer on RT. 25, that I won't name yet.
However, If you are willing to come to the East a bit I strongly recommend Hoskins Chevrolet @ Rt.72 and Arlington Hts Rd. in Elk Grove Village......See Zack, if you want to vent a bit...good guy, good team...they'll get it right and you'll have a new headliner to boot.

Rob


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Bought and serviced at Ray in Fox Lake.

Problem is with the Surging, Im always looking in my rearview mirror thinking someone bumped me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your Cruze transmission has a feature whereupon it goes into a nuetral when stopped at a light.
If you get light on the brake pedal while waiting, the trans goes back into gear as though the pedal was released.
And, as you said, if you aren't used to it, or prepared for it, the feeling is that of someone gently bumped into the rear of the car.
There was a service bulletin for the MY 11's and 12's for this 'bump' feeling occuring even if the brake was held firmly down but the new design parts were utilized in the late MY 12's and subsequent.

See if the feeling continues while holding the pedal firmly.....if you are the type of driver that 'creeps' at a light, you will continue to feel this so a driving habit may have to be changed.

If however, the 'bump' feel still occurs with firm pedal, you will have to demonstrate the condition to the dealer by road testing with a tech.....a description won't get any results.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Chevy customer care. Thanks for having someone else respond to my pm that asked if I still need my problems with my sunroof still taken care of, as well as not responding back to me after offering to assist in my situation. I sent over my vin, mileage and dealer on Monday and recieved a response and replied that yes it still needs to get taken care of. I guess I will have to make my own appointment and deal with it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jason, 

I really apologize about that Jasonc5. I am not the only Chevrolet rep that monitors this forum. Tuesday and Wednesday are my off days and Erica handles everything regarding our PM's here in Cruze talk while I am off. I only happened to be here today to meet Xtreme Revolution and saw your message on the thread. I really apologize about that. We are both here to help you. I am speaking with Erica now to update her.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jackie, It was You, Then Amber who dropped the Ball, then Erica Called me today. I will be sending her a response to my PM.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Update. 

Dropped vehicle off at Martin Chevrolet to Duane the Service Manager. I worked There when it was Crystal Lake Chevrolet and knew they Had some talented techs their. Advisers, Not so much. So brought in 9 Am on Monday, Spoke to Duane and went for a road test. Immediately he noticed the wind noise and seen the stains on the headliner. During the road test we talked and i explained how i drove others and none had this issue, Previous dealer said they adjusted 3x and it was fixed to the best they could do and i had to live with that, He disagreed and said we will get it handled. Got back to the dealer and parked next to a Brand New Malibu to have as a loaner, Gave my info and was on my way. Got a call that afternoon they were keeping it for the nite as they adjusted and adjusted and could not get it right. Called me tuesday and explained they adjusted and tried a few things and said a new glass and seal was ordered. Said i would hear from them Thursday cause it was coming from Michigan. Thursday got a call telling me It was sent out weds and they will have it Friday and will hear from them as soon as it is ready. Friday 1pm i get a call that it is Perfect and all ready for me. I said i will come look and test drive it when i get there to see, If not i am leaving it, Duane agreed and said he is confident that i will be happy. Also seen i was due for an oil change and took care of that for the issues. Showed up at 6pm car was cleaned and ready by the door for me, Test drove and FIXED. No Noise, Leaks, Issues anymore. 

Customer Care, Thank you for the Help. Martin Will be my Goto Dealer from now on. 

Now i can start installing my Stereo, Wheels and Other Accessories.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jasonc5 - well done for finding a dealership with a good service department. Your previous dealership simply didn't want to do the paperwork to replace the glass and seal under warranty.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Jasonc5 - well done for finding a dealership with a good service department. Your previous dealership simply didn't want to do the paperwork to replace the glass and seal under warranty.


Sad is i worked there and there is a Bulletin for this issue that if they would of called about the issue they would of been told about it. Bluetooth Has also been fine lately so i will see on that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

You're welcome Jason! I am glad that I could help. I am also so glad to read that this is the outcome. Sorry that it took so long to get to a satisfying resolution but I am glad that new dealership was able to assist you! That's awesome news!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

